# Spike almost died



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My Mom heard Spike screaming and the dog was looking at him, she went in to see what was wrong. And he was hanging by his neck on his peacock feather toy http://www.petco.com/product/7215/Multipet-Feathered-Friend-Bird-Toys.aspx I would recommend you never buy any feather toys. As they can be chewed to make a nose. The toy was hung beside a perch on the side of the cage and still Spike hanged himself. If know one was home he would of died  He seems to be ok and is talking in his cage  Iam seriously thinking of not letting him have any toys if we leave the house.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow! I'm glad you were there. Sorry to hear. Mine have a peacock feather but I have it as a floor toy so there's no possibility of anything like that. I think of the worst case scenerio when I look at toys. The one you had now I would not hang up. You can leave as a floor toy for him so he can still chew it but there won't be any danger. I'm glad he's ok now.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It was my Mom who saved him. I am not using it anymore. Iam afraid he would wrap his leg in it to. Iam so happy he is ok too


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't be super paranoid. I know you're scared but on the floor it's ok.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

i brought a not very good toy and it caught flicky on his foot but i was in the room at the time on my laptop and i heard him screaming so now im always cautious of what toys i buy now. its really good spike is ok i hope he,s not to traumatized.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

iam sorry spike had to go thru that iam so paranoid about safe things i have a quaker as well as my tiels she has a huppy hut i worry about that with all the things said about them


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's always better to be safe. I'm glad your mum was there to rescue Spike.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam really glad too  I don't think he is tramatized because he is still hissing and trying to bite my Mom  He should really be more thankful. right now he is covered in his cage for bed. And is asking Icarus if he wants to go to bed and saying goodnight


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww...good thing you're mom was there.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow poor Spike good to hear he is ok and your mom was there to save the day, yes he really should be more grateful to her


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

I was going to buy that toy from the pet store yesterday! Thank god I didn't! 
Glad to hear Spike's ok, birds can get themselves into so much trouble so easily. :blink:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

So pleased to hear that you and your mum were there to save Spike. I had a tassel toy hanging up once and Boy, my budgie at the time, got his foot caught in it. I'm very wary of those sorts of toys now, if a toy has a tassel, I cut it really short so that Dooby can still preen it if he wants to, but can't get caught up in it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I will not look at a toy the same way anymore. I am going to be super careful. It was my Mom who saved him and a bit of credit to my dog Bandit to watching him until my Mom came. I was at work. I think he is back to being his old self  a bit grumpy though could be because I woke him up to wish him a happy new year :blush:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> if a toy has a tassel, I cut it really short so that Dooby can still preen it if he wants to, but can't get caught up in it.


:thumbu: That's what i do too!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I am glad to hear Spike is ok!! 

I never let my birds play with feathers, I heard it can lead to feather-distructive behavior


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

That is so scarry. I'll be more careful what toys we are getting. It looks like a great toy. Thanks for warning us. I'm so glad it worked out so well.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm glad he is alright.
My budgie once almost hung itself on a loop of string in its cage, but luckily I was there to help her.


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh what a scare that must have been! I have heard so many horror stories about birds killing themselves by accident! I'm surprised you arnt dead from a heart attack! Thank goodness you and your mom were around. It would be a good idea to take anything that could be chewed into a noose or a loop out of the cage for good. Anything could happen with cockatiels, being that they have a silly and curious nature.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That toy is gone now. And I wrote the company too.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> That toy is gone now. And I wrote the company too.


Good for you! Toys like that should definately come with a warning to prevent birds for dying or getting hurt.


----------

